# Coding the drug for an intratympanic injection



## ambergray2012 (Feb 23, 2014)

I work for an ENT group that performs intratympanic injections in the office. It has come to my attention that we could be billing the drug used for the injection which is methylprednisolone. How would I do this? Would I use the injection code along with the J code for the medicine with the number of units. Has anyone else done this? Is your practice getting paid on the drug?


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes you can bill for a drug that is not considered local anesthesia like lidocaine.  Methylpred. is a drug that comes in mg units per the HCPCS book.  So the physician needs to document the total mgs given of the drug.  You divide the drug by the units identified in the HCPCS book and bill by the number of complete units.   Do not bill partial units, be sure to round up to the nearest full unit.

Example:
Patient given 80 mgs of methylpred. (J1040), 80 mg/80 = 1 unit.

J1020 = 20 mgs
J1030 = 40 mgs
J1040 = 80 mgs


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Feb 25, 2014)

OCD_Coder. 

Can you email me? I want to ask you a question and your profile does not accept PM. 

Thanks 

Candyr73@comcast.net


----------

